# Craftsmanship of Anti-Dragon masks?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 25, 2021)

As we all have known already that the Dwarf Anti-Dragon masks made dragons firepower suck. However, was such craftsmanship so classified that it's even forbidden to transported to the Dwarf allies, or why was obviously it's craftsmanship lost?Any direct or implied sources from JRRT or his authorized works?


----------



## Elthir (Jun 26, 2021)

All I can recall (at the moment) is that Túrin used a Dwarf-mask from the armories of Nargothrond.

Which doesn't answer your question 

JRRT intended to have Túrin wear the Dragon-helm in the battle and against Glaurung however, but he never fully incorporated the idea into the tales in detail, causing Christopher Tolkien to use the Dwarf-mask** *for both of his constructed tales, Silmarillion and Children of Húrin.

🐾

***imagines Christopher Tolkien wearing a Dwarf-mask while typing out the Silmarillion!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 26, 2021)

How are you picturing that? Like this?


Or more:


----------



## Alcuin (Jun 26, 2021)

I am uncertain whether the existence of Glaurung was even known when the Dragon-helm of Dor-lómin was forged. In any case, its faculty of resisting enchantment by a dragon may have been due to the reduced vision its wearer experienced, or by enchantment of the helm by the Dwarves who forged it, or both. But as Squint-eyed Southerner shows in his post, real-world helms of this sort covered almost the whole head and face.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes, they do.

Both of them. 😁


----------



## Elthir (Jun 26, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> I am uncertain whether the existence of Glaurung was even known when the Dragon-helm of Dor-lómin was forged.



A description in _The Children of Húrin_ appears to say that the Helm was made soon after Glaurung first issued from the gates of Morgoth.

🐉


----------



## Alcuin (Jun 26, 2021)

Elthir said:


> A description in _The Children of Húrin_ appears to say that the Helm was made soon after Glaurung first issued from the gates of Morgoth.
> 
> 🐉


Thanks. I’ll look for it when I reread it. If you see it or recall where to find it in the meantime, please post it.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 27, 2021)

No problem. It's early, at the end of the chapter _The Departure Of Túrin_ in the constructed version . . .

. . . between *"The Helm of Hador was given into Thingol's hands"* and Thingol summoning young Túrin to take the Dragonhead and wear it well when the time comes.

🐾


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 28, 2021)

Elthir said:


> ...between *"The Helm of Hador was given into Thingol's hands"* and Thingol summoning young Túrin to take the Dragonhead...


I see...thus...obviously this was the final mention of such classified weapon. Just like the so-called "Numenorean MLRS and Airships". Well, after all, just like the other JRRT's classified weapons, the more ancient they're, the more sophisticated they're


Alcuin said:


> ...ther the existence of Glaurung was even known when the Dragon-helm of Dor-lómin was forged. In any case, its faculty of resisting enchantment by a dragon may have been due to the reduced vision its wearer experienced, or by enchantment of the helm by...


Could it be such appearance?After all,I'm not sure there're other description about the anti-dragon helmet's appearance.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 28, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> I see...thus...obviously this was the final mention of such classified weapon.



*If* you're reacting to my characterization of early, I just meant that the description *Alcuin* was looking for (when the Dragonhelm was made) appears early in the story.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 28, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Could it be such appearance?


Conceivable, of course, but I'm guessing Tolkien would have had something in mind closer to the spangelhelm Alcuin posted.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 28, 2021)

It had a visor that could be lifted anyway -- according to the extended story of the helm, Túrin, in pride and rashness: " . . . thrust up the visor and looked Glaurung in the eye."

Commentary to _Narn i Chîn Húrin_, Unfinished Eggs, Part One


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 29, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> but I'm guessing Tolkien would have had something in mind closer to the spangelhelm


Why?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 29, 2021)

Because his area of special interest was in the era of spangelhelms, rather than the 12th-13th century, which I believe is the era of your example.

But as I said, it's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 29, 2021)

It's said that the Longbeards wore masks in battle "*"hideous to look upon"* (Grey Annals) -- see also _The Narn_ concerning the Dragonhelm: *"It had a visor (after the manner of those that the Dwarves used in their forges for the shielding of their eyes), and the face of one that wore it struck fear into the hearts of the beholders."*

I think the masks were meant to frighten enemies (no doubt adding a measure of protection too), and, as they helped to ward heat/flame, thus were useful against drakes.

The Dwarves were generally said to be hardy with respect to withstanding fire (Grey Annals), although I imagine they were still edible, in any case.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 29, 2021)

Elthir said:


> I imagine they were still edible, in any case.


Though they may have been a little rank.

"I don't remember _smelling _you, before".


----------



## Elthir (Jun 29, 2021)

I smell like this. 
In case anyone is wondering. 







It's also for panthers on the go.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 29, 2021)




----------

